
Ask HN: Suggest Some Websites Related to Internet Privacy and Net Neutrality - palakz
Looking for some good blogs and website to follow to keep myself updated with recent news in internet privacy and internet freedom.
======
gexos
> Looking for some good blogs and website to follow to keep myself updated
> with recent news in internet privacy and internet freedom.

[https://www.privacyrights.org](https://www.privacyrights.org) and
[https://www.epic.org](https://www.epic.org) you'll find many informations in
both sites.

Two blogs I follow are
[https://paulbernal.wordpress.com](https://paulbernal.wordpress.com) and
[http://theprivacyblog.com](http://theprivacyblog.com)

------
maxencecornet
If you can speak/read french,

La quadrature du Net are amazing, it's a non profit fighting for net
neutrality. They're pretty huge and very active

[https://www.laquadrature.net/fr](https://www.laquadrature.net/fr)

EDIT : I actually just discovered that the website is also translated in
english :

[https://www.laquadrature.net/en](https://www.laquadrature.net/en)

------
brudgers
EFF comes to mind: [https://www.eff.org/](https://www.eff.org/)

------
antoineMoPa
RMS's website: [https://stallman.org/](https://stallman.org/)

There are a few links to his articles (Right side of the 3-column thing +
bottom of the 3-column thing).

------
twunde
Techdirt does a good job of covering both along with copyright and similar
issues: [https://www.techdirt.com/](https://www.techdirt.com/)

------
Moftare
[https://www.eff.org](https://www.eff.org)

